# a little help and advice on cpc found on 20 week scan



## heverard (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi i went for my 20 week scan yesterday and they said it was a detailed scan, at the end she explained to me that they had found choroid plexus cysts, i ask what they were and was told its associated with edwards syndrome..... and that thay would send me straight over to ante natel. still in a bit of shock i walked over got called in told the same things and that 95% go by the 28wk scan that i am already booked for as they think the baby maybe small due to the twins being small..... she then asked if i had any questions, still numb i answerwed no and left the room. when i got home i read my notes over and over again and they state multiple bilaterel choroid plexus cysts- isolated case. i am unsure and extremely worried as what i should do, do i just wait till my 28 wk scan or do i go and ask the questions of what is it, and what if they are still there...
should i just ring my antenatel clinic and book an appointment.
can you please advise


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear your news.  I think you ought to go back to see your consultant for an appointment as it would have been difficult to take all the information in at the time.    I would have thought they would have offered further screening if they thought it was a  chance of Edwards.

Things can change though over time so there is some hope yet.  I'm sorry i cant ofer anything more.

Good luck

Jan


----------

